# Uber Driver app trouble loading data (UK)



## IanMcRV (Sep 3, 2018)

Yesterday I tried to logon to https://partners.uber.com/ on my laptop and it said my account was temporarily disabled and that I should try later so I kept trying then eventually it let me in again.... This may have something to do with my current issue.

So in the Uber driver app I got a message in my inbox "You've received a £x.xx tip!" as per usual but now all of a sudden when I tap on the message I get the title "Trip details" then a big white screen with the black text: 
"Looks like we're having trouble loading this data. We may be experiencing some server issues. Please try again later."

I also get this text if I try to: "SEE WEEKLY SUMMARY" although it does very briefly show the weekly summary then changes to this screen.

I've tried all the usual, restarting, re-installing the app, installing an older version of the app etc. etc. 

The rest of the app works fine and I could do without this apart from I'd like to send thanks for the tips that I receive.

I was considering doing a hard reset which is a pain but I suspect its not the phone and is an issue with that part of the app not having access to my data so I could go through all the bother of hard-resetting the phone, re-install all my apps then have this do exactly the same thing.

As you all know there is no support for us, the best we can hope for is a cut & paste reply to a message that we send from within the app that will say something like "try restarting your phone or re-installing the app"

Does anyone reading this have any good advice?

Thanks from ian in England


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

When I have this issues it is because my data signal service is poor. If I connect to Wi-Fi I have no issues. Sometimes if the poor signal is persistent and I am in an area where I normally have a good signal I turn on airplane mode, then turn if off after about 5 seconds. If that does not work I power my phone off a couple of minutes and power it back on. Basically trying to get the phone to reconnect to the best service. I have noticed if I drop to 4G it will not leave 4G without switching airplane mood on and off.


----------

